# weisser Rand bei transparenter Gifanimation



## Cecile Etter (8. November 2004)

hallo,
ich hab in Photoshop Bilder auf transparentem Hintergrund erstellt,diese als PNG gespeichert und im Image Ready animiert als Gif.Dannach in powerpoint das Gif im Hintergrundbild eingefuegt.Funktioniert bestens,bloss hat das Gif einen unschoenen weissen Rand.Also nicht das Rechteck sondern die runden Formen des Bildes.Wie vermeide ich das? Unter dem betreffenden Suchwort 'weisser Rand' geht es ums Freistellen,aber in diesem Fall habe ich das Bild ja nicht freigestellt oder sonstwie weichen Rand eingestellt.
freundliche Gruesse


----------



## ShadowMan (9. November 2004)

Hallo Cecile!

Wieso speicherst du es denn zwischendurch als PNG ab? Ich könnte mir vorstellen das es daran liegt, denn PNG weist jedem Pixel einen prozentualen Transparentwert zu. Daher schätze ich mal, dass wenn du das Bild nachher wieder in gif konvertierst, diese Ränder dadurch entstehen, da GIF nur transparent oder nicht transparent kennt.

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## subzero (9. November 2004)

Du musst auch drauf achten das du keine Transperentzen an deinen Kanten hast da man diese nicht so einfach Speichern kann, daher könnte der weiße Hintergrund auch kommen!


----------



## Cecile Etter (9. November 2004)

herzlichen Dank fuer Eure Antworten!echt was dazugelernt.Ich wusste nicht,wozu PNG gut ist,-bloss dass es was mit Transparenz zu tun hat.
Und an den Kanten gibts tatsaechlich Haare,die wohl auch beim ''optimieren fuer's web'' Schwierigkeiten machen.Ich werd mein Maeuschen halt am Rand rasieren muessen ;-)
War ne prima Hilfe -Danke.
cecile


----------

